# Logo (Jpg) --> Vektor Datei



## Xamion (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe für unseren Kegelverein ein Logo entworfen, welches wir für T-Shirts verwenden möchten. Nun habe ich jedoch erst heute erfahren, dass man dafür eine Vektor basierte Datei braucht. Nachdem ich mich etwas durch die Foren gelesen habe, wollte ich mir die Adobe Illustrator trial downloaden, aber mit einer Größe von 145 Mb ist mir das doch etwas zu happig für meine 56K Modem Verbindung ;D . Wenn jemand Vorschläge für ein anderes Programm hat, oder das Logo für mmich in eine Vektor Datei konvertieren könnte, dann wäre das super nett! Vielen Dank,

Xam

http://osdev.de/maxi/CompuRabbit.jpg

E-Mail ME


----------



## Tobias Menzel (30. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich hatte grade Langeweile und habs mal eben in Flash nachgezeichnet. Besonders genau ist es nicht geworden, aber vielleicht bringt es Dir ja dennoch was.  (Anhang: .ai und .swf)

Gruß
.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (4. August 2005)

..in FH sauber nachzeichnen!

Dein Kunde wirds dir danken!


----------

